# Black Bears at Neets Bay Alaska Aug 2018



## bob118 (Sep 4, 2018)

Just a few shots I took a couple of weeks ago in Neets Bay Alaska, There is a fish hatchery in Neets Bay and next to it is a stream that feeds some of the Salmon upstream. Well as we all know Bears are pretty smart as to where to find dinner and just to chill out


----------



## Click (Sep 4, 2018)

Nice pictures, Bob. I especially like the 3rd one.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Sep 4, 2018)

Nice series. In case you don't know, there is a thread in the animal section for Carnivores in the Wild. You may want to post them there to get more views and feedback.


----------

